# Is An Original Guarantee Card, Instructions & Box Worth The Extra



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering peoples opinion if an original guarantee card, instructions & box worth the extra Â£s?

Looks to me that a watch will cost 20% - 30% more with these... is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd think that if you're going to simply wear and enjoy the watch then no, not imho.

But if you want the 'collectors version' then perhaps it is. And if you intend to sell the watch in the future then definitely yes.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Well if you plan to keep the watch forever, then it's obviously not worth spending any extra money at all, but if you think that you may one day sell it then it's much easier to sell/trade a watch with the 'full set'. Given the number of fakes of all kinds that abound (obviously not on this forum), it's always a bit 'sus' when there's no paperwork to back up an expensive watch and buyers are reassured by the presence of paperwork.

My own limit for a non-boxed/paperwork watch is Â£200. I would not buy anything more expensive than that without box and paperwork - but that's just me.

Rob


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

It's nice to have but not a necessity, especially if the watch is a keeper (but how do you know?). It's never really stopped me from buying, but at the right price!


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

depends on the watch tbh, but in the main the full set with original papers are worth it, a much eaiser sell should you decide to move it on and the price you get will reflect the fact it has all it's bits and bobs


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.

I'm buying watches to wear.... & my far better half has limited me to 6 (for now). So I will be flipping (new word for me) them eventually as my taste changes, and budget expands.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

if - When you decide on a watch you really MUST have to the point where it becomes a Grail, then very definitely the box, papers and as mint as possible is *GOOD* :yes:

Check out postings on Grails, lots of guys will acquire more than one example, each one better than the last, in the quest to find a real beauty! Currently I've seven examples of one I'm interested in, eventually I'll find a really top notch one, keep that, and wear the second tier one, flip the rest. (Of course it's a Timex, so that's cheap enough to do that with, trying this to get a Submariner or the likes needs deep pockets and long arms :lol: )


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks Mel ,will do


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as already stated , worth it in the long run if you intend to sell on in the future , else expect it to sell for 20-30% less :lol: , that said its never stopped me buying a watch , most mid / higher range watch boxes (omega /rolex /longines etc )and papers/cards can be purchased separatly anyway on fleabay and from auction houses should you need to track them down at any point.


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

There's a guy on eBay selling loads of Seiko watches & he charges an extra Â£10 if you want the Seiko box. Otherwise comes in a plain box. What's that all about!?


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

One school of thought when it comes to camera/lenses, is that if you have the box then it is more likely not to be stolen. Suppose it might be sort of similar with watches


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

It's always a bonus if you can get a watch with all its goodies. IMHO it makes it more desireable to buyers if a watch has box & papers. In saying that I have some watches with & some without b&p. My preference is to have them but I am not going to pay an excessive amount to get them. I would go maybe 10% -15% extra.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It depends what you want, some obsess about having a full set of boxes, papers, instructions accessories etc other don't worry. Sure it will atract a higher price if you sold with papers etc but then you will have bought it at a lower price to begin with 

I prefer with papers but do have watches without when with was unobtainable of very expensive


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have bid on & won quite a few boxes & papers for a certain long defunct brand I could mention


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That would be *"SecivreS"* then Mach? :lol:


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

i just picked the below up on a site down here, i had been looking for a while and this just sang out with the box etal, if i was buying a beater or just something i liked then it makes no odds, but if your looking to sit it for a while then the collectors (loads of people collect only one makers) will always take the boxed example over another


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

For me it is yes :yes:


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

I have some watches I will never part with, and for these it's not that important to me. Some of the vintage ones often come with a generic box.

Other watches I know I'll have for 12 months and then sell on to try something different. In these cases having the box and papers is worthwhile to maintain resale.


----------

